# General Topics > Plants, Plant Care & Plant Identification >  cleaning a bromeliad

## xboxQueen

Hi all, just picked up a nice brom, a fireball. I want to clean it before I put it in my tank. I've read to just soak them between 6-8 hours in water, said bleach isn't good to use because they are sensitive.

I also read someone suggested to use bleach and soap.

So I'm confused. How do I treat this brom? 

Thanks everyone  :Smile:  

Ps I finally got my darts, 3 super blues!!! They are sooooo friggen cute!!!

----------


## BonnieLorraine

I've never quite understood the bleach for prepping plants for tanks bit, it kills bacteria and fungus, which is necessary for some propagation methods, but won't get rid of pesticides, and doesn't kill actual plant pests like scale or white fly. As far as soaking a brom completely in water for that long, you'll be at risk for causing the base to rot, I would recommend against it. If you want to wash off any surface pesticides, just do a dunk in water with a bit of soap and give it a good rinsing.

----------

